# Coconut oil



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I have heard that coconut oil is good for dogs. Have searched forum but I am unsure how it is packaged.
Saw some in supermarket that was in a smallish jar for £6 and looked similar to goose fat. Can someone advise please if this is the right one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's it. Proper Virgin Coconut Oil is a solid. It is quite expensive but goes a long way.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Ruth I shall give it a try.
Apparently it is good for suffers of dementia as there skin goes really dry and scaley I was thinking of getting some for Brian before he went away but never got that far.
Has little Nina been on her first walk if so how did you manage with two.
I know it will be a while yet before I have to worry about that but want to get myself mentally prepared.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Thank you Ruth I shall give it a try.
> Apparently it is good for suffers of dementia as there skin goes really dry and scI was thinking of getting some for Brian before he went away but never got that far.
> Has little Nina been on her first walk if so how did you manage with two.
> I know it will be a while yet before I have to worry about that but want to get myself mentally prepared.


It's a very good moisturiser and I do use it on myself if I feel my skin is particularly dry, after a a lot of sun for example. You can also use it on your hair and its my choice of oil for cooking.

Nina has been in lots of walks now. She is doing very well and her recall is great. We let her off lead from her first walk. She stays nearby. She has met lots of other dogs and people and she's a darling. Her personality is different from Lola's. Nina is much more placid than Lola, yet she is more confident. Difficult to describe. She has been much easier to train.

Regarding two on walks, it is fine. Lola is a puller at times, Nina walks beautifully. So it has been ok, though training is difficult with two - two leads, giving treats etc is not easy. The girls usually get an off lead together and a separate on lead walk per day. It gives them their own time and allows training time for both too. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you that is exactly how I have planned it in my mind. The only thing couldn't decide on was lead each or joined shall probably try both.
When I take Poppy for a walk my niece comes with her cocker who is 7 half months. They play lovely together and run themselves ragged but on recall we treat them and it is a free for all with the excitement to get to treats you would think they had never had them before.
Thank you for your knowledgable help over the last months with your posts.


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

You can melt the coconut oil in a sauce pan when it's in clumps to make it easier to apply as well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

For anyone over here Costco has 54 fluid oz for 15$ in my opinion it is nothing short of a miracle! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Thank you that is exactly how I have planned it in my mind. The only thing couldn't decide on was lead each or joined shall probably try both.
> When I take Poppy for a walk my niece comes with her cocker who is 7 half months. They play lovely together and run themselves ragged but on recall we treat them and it is a free for all with the excitement to get to treats you would think they had never had them before.
> Thank you for your knowledgable help over the last months with your posts.


I think at the start two separate leads are recommended then when the dogs have got used to walking together you can introduce the tandem lead. Though I am not an expert on this, just my opinion and I reckon I've read it somewhere.

It's a pleasure to help out, it's the beauty of the forum. In my opinion you get back what you put in. Thank you for your lovely comment. I look forward to reading about yours, Poppy's and Boycie's new adventures.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oooo never thought of giving my dogs coconut oil. Will do it. It's great as sun block too apparently. It's lovely if you make your own granola. Use it in place of marge, butter etc.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Donna I shall try Costco over here. I go quite often I am due for a visit. I am short on toilet rolls (most popular item in our branch).


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> We let her off lead from her first walk. She stays nearby. She has met lots of other dogs and people and she's a darling.
> 
> Regarding two on walks, it is fine. So it has been ok, though training is difficult with two - two leads, giving treats etc is not easy. The girls usually get an off lead together and a separate on lead walk per day. It gives them their own time and allows training time for both too.
> 
> Hope that helps.


That's been useful for me too, thanks Ruth. On your advice, we let Alfie and Dexter off-lead as soon as you posted on here about it, and have been amazed at how well they are doing...their recall has also been fantastic. we were really anxious when we first did it but they always get off-lead time for the majority of their walks now.  I also agree with you about training being difficult with two, and hadn't considered doing separate walks so they get their own time...will definitely do this from now on, as thinking about it, its actually really important they aren't constantly together...thank you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> That's been useful for me too, thanks Ruth. On your advice, we let Alfie and Dexter off-lead as soon as you posted on here about it, and have been amazed at how well they are doing...their recall has also been fantastic. we were really anxious when we first did it but they always get off-lead time for the majority of their walks now.  I also agree with you about training being difficult with two, and hadn't considered doing separate walks so they get their own time...will definitely do this from now on, as thinking about it, its actually really important they aren't constantly together...thank you.


You're welcome.. I just like to give them some 1:1 time. You see a different side their personalities. Probably more so when they are the same age. We all go out together and I go one way with one of them and J goes the other way with the other. We each do a big loop and meet up again at the end. Works really well. We take it time about too.. So we have a different dog each time. 

Really glad they are enjoying their off lead. It's so good for them - it isn't possible to replicate the fun and fulfilment they get from have a little freedom to frolic. I thoroughly enjoy it too!


----------

